# Transfer of Mortgage



## Dianna (21 Feb 2019)

I obtained two mortgages from a building society in 2007. Both mortgages were registered again the deeds of my home. However, the building society included both mortgages in one account and numbered it as per the number of the first mortgage. The mortgage ended up with IBRC. Now when IBRC sold my account on to Shoreline they assumed that it was one mortgage with a 'top-up' to that mortgage. ONly one mortgage was transferred to Shoreline. I paid off the first mortgage which was also the number of the account and have asked for proof from Shoreline of ownership of the second mortgage. But have received nothing back. Can anyone tell me who I stand on this?

Thank.


----------

